

Show HN: Clpstr - The Instafilm we never finished. - ddinch
http://clpstr.com/signup
Built this at a Startup Weekend last November. We've been sitting on this code for months. Would love to have some people signup and throw us a little feedback. Clearly this isn't finished, but with a little crowd support, we could just wrap it up in a weekend.<p>A few things:<p>- Works with Youtube and Vimeo, probably a few others.<p>- Web UI is still pretty sloppy<p>- zero onboarding. sorry.<p>- We have native iPhone and iPad clients that are a handful of bugs from being shipped. Anyone interested in beta testing them, shoot me an email at ddinch :at: gmail. We will beam you up via TestFlight (great service).<p>- Our original name was Video Store, so that's why you see "video store" peppered throughout the app.<p>- Tell us you want this so we finish it.
======
ddinch
Not sure why the text isn't showing up:

Built this at a Startup Weekend last November. We've been sitting on this code
for months. Would love to have some people signup and throw us a little
feedback. Clearly this isn't finished, but with a little crowd support, we
could just wrap it up in a weekend.

A few things:

\- Works with Youtube and Vimeo, probably a few others.

\- Web UI is still pretty sloppy

\- zero onboarding. sorry.

\- We have native iPhone and iPad clients that are a handful of bugs from
being shipped. Anyone interested in beta testing them, shoot me an email at
ddinch :at: gmail. We will beam you up via TestFlight (great service).

\- Our original name was Video Store, so that's why you see "video store"
peppered throughout the app.

\- Tell us you want this so we finish it.

------
pirtlj
seems cool

